# Happy Labor Day



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Shut up


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, and I would like to extend that thought to all of our Canadian friends,as well. Or, do they even celebrate Labor Day as we do? English people sometimes don't honor some of the holidays as we do. I remember a while back I went to England with my wife around the Fourth of July. It was harder than hell trying to get a party going over there.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Canada has had a Labor Day longer than we have. They just spell it wrong.

If you are not a union worker, is it a bit awkward to celebrate Labor Day?
Is it like being an Atheist on Christmas Day?
Native American on Columbus Day?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Canada has had a Labor Day longer than we have. They just spell it wrong.
> 
> If you are not a union worker, is it a bit awkward to celebrate Labor Day?
> Is it like being an Atheist on Christmas Day?
> Native American on Columbus Day?


I'm working, who cares about you commie union whiners that need a paid day off!:jester::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My Dad always said you're supposed to work twice as hard on labor day. I came to find out this was often the case, whether I like it or not. Shutdown days usually mean busy days for electricians. They always have for me.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Canada has had a Labor Day longer than we have. They just spell it wrong.
> 
> If you are not a union worker, is it a bit awkward to celebrate Labor Day?
> Is it like being an Atheist on Christmas Day?
> Native American on Columbus Day?


It is we the spell it wrong.

Labour for people who can speak English and labor dumb-ed down Americans...We have Really stupid people running the show here ....:no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> It is we the spell it wrong.
> 
> Labour for people who can speak English and labor dumb-ed down Americans...We have Really stupid people running the show here ....:no:


We're not stupid. We're lean. There were some extra letters in the word labor before. We eliminated the waste.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

backstay said:


> I'm working, who cares about you commie union whiners that need a paid day off!:jester::laughing:


We're union and most everyone is working all weekend.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm working on cleaning out the beer fridge this weekend. :thumbsup:

...and what a laborious task it shall be.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> My Dad always said you're supposed to work twice as hard on labor day.


I also have to work on labour day, but I get paid twice as much. Is that the same? :laughing:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> We're not stupid. We're lean. There were some extra letters in the word labor before. We eliminated the waste.


I guess it's the same with color and colour?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

backstay said:


> I'm working, who cares about you commie union whiners that need a paid day off!:jester::laughing:


Oh Crap! Are you sure?
I thought we were social ists.
Now I'll have to hang up my Ceaser Chavez polo shirt and go find a Che Guevara tee shirt for the parade.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> It is we the spell it wrong.
> 
> Labour for people who can speak English and labor dumb-ed down Americans...We have Really stupid people running the show here ....:no:


Listen to the Dog. He even writes it "cheque". I suspect he has blue blood and has descended from royalty.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

"Labour Day" is offensive. "Labour" is the word which describes women during childbirth. Somehow it got twisted around to also mean people who work for a living. There is no way that working for a living can be compared to the pain a woman experiences during childbirth, especially _men_ working for a living. Show some respect and get with the program  .


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

What if you work hard all week knowing that it is already spent?


----------

